# Cribbage, anyone?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, I've always wanted to learn how to play cribbage, and an app is one of the free ones today on iTunes.
http://siteesi.getapp.cc/app/301154120

It's quite nice...and I've already learned a lot!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

also available on Amazon for android:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll get it.  Perhaps posted in the Fire forum?    I note it doesn't work on the original Fire, but does on my HDX--but not on my Samsung Galaxy 3.

Betsy


----------



## andrewpaul (Mar 24, 2015)

I didn't even know such a Cribbage before ,thanks for bringing that into my attention.Hope so ,It can be very enjoy full ..


----------

